# CSM Storm Eagle Occupants



## Brother Dextus (Jan 30, 2013)

I'm planning an Iron Warriors army with heavy armour and air superiority. Its for Chaos SM, but will not be running marks or anything silly like that. 

So far the force consists of the following:
Termie Lord + Termies + Land Raider
Cheap cultist meatshields
20 marines
Fire Raptor
Storm Eagle
Typhon
3 Vinidcators

Question is..... how would you kit out the marines? 
I feel like they should be CCW/BP as the storm eagle is an assault vehicle, but then a mass of bolter marines (with BP as a ccw) could lay down some serious fire power, and there will be a squad of 20 assaulting anyway.... 20 attacks, +1 charge is already 40, so upping that to 60 seems excessive. 

If i could get rid of the bolt pistols and replace with combat weapon that would be ideal, but the rules replace the bolter with ccw if taken. 

Will not be magnetising them, but will be staying true to the IVth and using the new plastic 'Iron' armour mark to make them.

Any advice appreciated. 

Ta


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

Brother Dextus said:


> marks or anything silly like that.











:laugh2:

It really depends on you want to play those marines. 20 bodies will clearly wreck faces in melee, especially if you give the champion a fist or something. i honestly would run them with ccw+pistols and 2 meltaguns, champ with fist and combimelta as an extra.

lots of points and pretty vulnerable to any real melee unit or large AP3 blasts, but extra useful to clear an objective or a fortification from enemy units. if you do this i also suggest VotLW.

The other option for me is 20 bolter marines (legion style) with 2 plasmaguns and combiplasma & meltabombs champion. They will cost a lot less than the previous unit and will just shoot, altough between overwatch fire and high number of models should be able to fight decently in defensive melees.
This unit can hurt something but will be seriously hampered by any cover save the enmy might have. 

Again i'd go for the melee unit. You don't need chaff removal (40 bolter shots are just that, imo) with 3 vindicators in the list... while an assaulting unit can be useful to tie down some big nasty or counter an enemy assault, also supporting the terminator unit to win prolonged fights.

To lessen further the usefulness of my comment i'd note that, maybe, you could find not-so-useful the fact that you cannot shoot to the engaged unit, so maybe 20 shooters are better for your list.


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

Can you not put the terminators in the Storm Eagle?

I find that Land Raiders for CSM absolutely suck. Totally not worth their points at all.


----------



## Brother Dextus (Jan 30, 2013)

neferhet: they will definately have VotLW - I'm going for disgruntled iron warriors rather than chaos space marines. I like the idea of bolter/plasma squad.

Fallen: on what basis do you make that assessment? I've previously played with templars and had termies in land raiders to great effect, but they have been TH/SS geared and usually in a redeemer or crusader which are assault vehicles, so not exactly apples and apples comparison. 


I might combine the two options and look at expanding the terminators to be in the SE and the marines in the LR with as much defensive fire as possible. My termies are kitted out with bolter/chain fist for anti tanks and the champ has lightning claws to pick up the challenges, they might do better assaulting from the SE.... Only problem is the LR taking up a heavy slot. 

More thought needed....


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

CSM Land raiders do NOT have PotMS, low transport capacity, cost too many points.


----------



## Brother Dextus (Jan 30, 2013)

Fallen said:


> CSM Land raiders do NOT have PotMS, low transport capacity, cost too many points.


PotMS... forgot that one - played templars for too long. good catch!


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Yeah, the only reason to really own a chaos land raider is as a modeling/ painting project. They're pretty terrible. Maybe the forthcoming chaos books will breathe new life into them.


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

I would at least prefer to have alternative builds like the Loyalists.


----------



## Brother Dextus (Jan 30, 2013)

With the release of the Traitor codex, I've had to look again on how to run my annoyed marines. 
I think I'll end up running a Grand Company and a separate CAD, mainly because I cant see any way of including contemptors, storm eagles, fire raptors or typhons in anything other than a CAD. (Unless anyone has any bright ideas).

With regards sharing transports, can I use my SE from the CAD and load up units from the grand company??


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

As far as I am aware of, as long as the Storm Eagle is not purchased as a dedicated transport, any unit in your army can start embarked within it, if anything is going to nullify that, it would be within the main rules regarding multiple detachments or whatever they're called.


----------

